# Stream to Laptop



## dave (Dec 25, 2000)

I have a Slingbox i use to watch home TV when away on my laptop. Does Tivo Stream have this capability?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Not yet. iOS and Android only at the moment.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> Not yet.


Don't give him false hope. It will probably never be supported by the Stream.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Don't give him false hope. It will probably never be supported by the Stream.


HLS is supported by Flash, so they could make a simple web UI with a Flash container for the actual streaming. They probably wont, but they could.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

They make Android emulators, right? Could the TiVo app run in one of those?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Nope. Tried it. The TiVo app specifically needs some sort of hardware accelerated video stuff that the emulators/VMs I tried didn't have.


----------

